# Breed/mix of my new little stray?



## banana (May 1, 2016)

Since this stray I found wandering around the other day is my first bunny I know close to nothing about them (I have been doing a LOT of research the past 48 hours!!). It would be awesome if someone could help me figure out what breed or mix it is and possibly if you can guess how old it might be? It's still quite small (10-12 inches or so). Ive asked around on other sites already (someone said Holland Lop mix) but I would love to have more opinions!


----------



## Watermelons (May 2, 2016)

Accurate weight would be useful


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2016)

Hard to say till they are full grown and you have a weight and other stats. Very cute.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (May 2, 2016)

He looks like a lop cross with those ears.


----------



## banana (May 2, 2016)

Ok so this might not be accurate because my bun hates being picked up or handled so it wiggled quite a lot, however the scale I have seems to be putting my bun's weight at around 550-600grams (or 1.2-1.3lbs). I'll try again tomorrow but I have a tiny scale and it hard to get my bunny to just walk onto it...


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like a Holland Lop mix to me. So cute. Kudos to you for taking him in and giving him a good home.


----------

